# My custom wheelset decision



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys. I am on the verge of having custom wheels built. Before I pull the trigger, I just wanted to get your opinions on this build before I move forward. Since this is my first custom-built wheels, I just wanted to make sure that I'm not overlooking something. Thanks in advance. 

Here is some information:
I am 5'8" and weigh 140lbs. 
Although I don't "race", I do a lot of fast club rides and hilly centuries (usually 6500'+). 
Hoping to get the weight of the wheels between 1250-1350 gms. 
Not looking for tubulars or carbon clinchers. Want to stay with aluminum clinchers. 

Here is what I am considering:

*Rims*: Stan's Alpha 340s (2012 version)
*Hubs*: Chris King r45s (F and R). Made in the USA and 5 year limited warranty. From what I've heard, they are NOT as loud as the classic Chris Kings....which I like. I want to hear them, but the classic CC hub sounded a bit too loud IMO. 
*Spokes*: Sapim CX-rays bladed (20 F and 24 R)
*Nipples*: Aluminum 14 mm
*Skewers*: Tune
I also considered the Velocity A23s, but I wanted something between 22-25mm deep. And, the Stan's are lighter. Would also consider the Stan's 400 but they are heavier as well. I may or may not run tubeless. 

Please give me your opinions/feedbacks. I would greatly appreciate them. Hoping to get something ordered in the next few days.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like a pretty solid build overall. With regards to the Kings, the R45s are a bit quieter than the Classic hubs. They also happen to be quite durable with easy preload adjustment. With regards to the spoke count, keep in mind that the 340 isn't the stiffest hoop out there. With that said, maybe consider bumping up to a 28 hole in the rear. Some may say it is overkill, but frankly I think having the extra four spokes wouldn't hurt. 


-Roland


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Personally, I think it makes more sense to accept going 1400ish in weight for an everyday/ride hard wheel and I would go with stronger rims. 1400ish is still very light by alloy clincher standars. (note: those rims not being as stong as a few 450ish gram rims is just my perception not an absolute fact)

I'm your size and say this after having developed a bunch of cracks in Kinlin 270's (I think it's safe to say kinlin 270's are stronger than those Stans but perhaps not) with the same model and number of spokes (my hubs were different though, alchemy). This was after 10000ish miles so no big deal but I can only imagine it would have happened sooner and/or worse with stans 340s.
I ride pretty hard on often really bad roads but I'm 'light on the bike' so the speak so depending how you compare there my experience at your size may or may not mean anything to you. I had absolutely no issues with wheels saying true or spokes breaking with the 24-20 Cx-ray set up so I think you'll be fine there. 

I replaced the Kinlins with H Plus Son archetypes and am really thrilled with them. With you looking to try a wider rim I think those or Hed C2s might be a safer play. Basically it would boil down trading a 100ish grams for some peace of mind.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I just put King's on mine a couple of weeks ago. Just a very slight angry bee sound. I actually wish they were louder like the King's on my MTB.

Road bike:









MTB bike:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the R45 is definitely not as loud as the Classic. a couple of years ago the team i work for was sponsored by King and i built all of our wheels w/ those hubs. UHC was also using the same wheels (Enve/King) and after a couple of months on the hubs some of their guys and a couple of our girls noticed that after coasting, there were rare instances of the drive not engaging when they started to pedal again. the UHC mechanics talked to King and they decided to clean all of the grease out of the drive mechanism and replace it with Mobil1 oil. i did that to all our hubs as well and it works great. quiets down the buzz even a bit more. i opened the hubs up every couple of months to check/clean/apply more oil because it's so damn easy. never had a problem w/ them after that. 
i'd also play it safe and go w/ 28 rear spokes as suggested. the weight difference is tiny and the wheel will be just a bit stronger. 20 front should be fine.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the GREAT feedbacks everyone. The durability and strength of the wheels (Stan's 340) is now somewhat of a concern for me. Although I prefer the wheels to stay under 1400 gms, I don't want to do it at the expense of having easily cracked rims! 

I will definitely look into the Heds C2 :thumbsup:

As for the Chris King R45s, I am glad to know that they are "easy" to clean/maintain....although "easy" is a relatively term especially coming from someone as experienced as cxwrench 

And as for the noise from the r45s.....how quiet are they? Can you hear them when coasting down hills with the wind blowing? For reference, I have the Fulcrum Zeros with Cult Bearings....and I love how they sound but they are not that loud either. But they are much louder than the Dura Ace C24s. Where do the r45s in terms of loudness? Quieter than the Zipp 188s? Alchemy ORC? 

Will talk to the builder some more today. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the GREAT feedbacks everyone. The durability and strength of the wheels (Stan's 340) is now somewhat of a concern for me. Although I prefer the wheels to stay under 1400 gms, I don't want to do it at the expense of having easily cracked rims!
> 
> I will definitely look into the Heds C2 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



I have custom built wheels with King R45's and my dad has custom built wheels with Alchemy's, both built by the same guy and I can tell you the King's are a lot quieter. I can only hear the King's if I am trying to hear them and that is if I am coasting down a hill at around 30mph with no wind. I almost wish the King's were a little louder, people don't seem to hear me when I come up behind them.

I can't say how the King's compare to the Zipp's or the Dura Ace don't have any experience with either of them. But I can tell you the King's are quieter than White Industries and Mavic's. I know you didn't ask about those but at this point that is all I have for a comparison. 

SS-


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> I have custom built wheels with King R45's and my dad has custom built wheels with Alchemy's, both built by the same guy and I can tell you the King's are a lot quieter. I can only hear the King's if I am trying to hear them and that is if I am coasting down a hill at around 30mph with no wind. I almost wish the King's were a little louder, people don't seem to hear me when I come up behind them.
> 
> I can't say how the King's compare to the Zipp's or the Dura Ace don't have any experience with either of them. But I can tell you the King's are quieter than White Industries and Mavic's. I know you didn't ask about those but at this point that is all I have for a comparison.
> 
> SS-


Thanks. I know many on this site prefer quiet rides (an entirely different thread ), but I like that feedback noise for whatever reason. 

If the r45s are that quiet, I was also considering the Zipp 188s. I personally know how those sound b/c a close riding buddy of mine has the hub. I really like how they sound but was concerned about zipp hub's durability?!?!?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> If the r45s are that quiet, I was also considering the Zipp 188s. I personally know how those sound b/c a close riding buddy of mine has the hub. I really like how they sound but was concerned about zipp hub's durability?!?!?


The Zipp hubs are notorious for being lacking in durability. There are a few threads around about hub flanges cracking and such. 
The Zipp hubs aren't even in the same league as an Alchemy or King. It really is like comparing a Colnago to a Huffy.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The Zipp hubs are notorious for being lacking in durability. There are a few threads around about hub flanges cracking and such.
> The Zipp hubs aren't even in the same league as an Alchemy or King. It really is like comparing a Colnago to a Huffy.


Wow....that bad huh!?!??!?! Well, that's great to know. Thanks :thumbsup:

Just saw this vid on the r45 rear hub. Sounds pretty damn good to me. I realize it will be deadened somewhat when riding with the wind and road noise, but still sounds pretty amazing IMO. 

Check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frw8dW20H24


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Here is a video that Fair Wheel Bikes did comparing some of the top hubs... Hub freewheeling noise comparison - YouTube enjoy.

SS-


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

So anybody know how the sound of the Boyd and Williams wheel compare?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> Here is a video that Fair Wheel Bikes did comparing some of the top hubs... Hub freewheeling noise comparison - YouTube enjoy.
> 
> SS-


Thanks. The CK r45 sounds relatively quiet in that video compared to this video Chris King R45 Sound - YouTube


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

SilverStar07 said:


> Here is a video that Fair Wheel Bikes did comparing some of the top hubs... Hub freewheeling noise comparison - YouTube enjoy.
> 
> SS-


 Difficult to tell on the computer as I guess it's somewhat dependent to how loud you have your speaker level but I would say mine seem quite a bit quieter than the ones on the video.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the GREAT feedbacks everyone. The durability and strength of the wheels (Stan's 340) is now somewhat of a concern for me. Although I prefer the wheels to stay under 1400 gms, I don't want to do it at the expense of having easily cracked rims!


I weigh 170 and have been riding the old light 340s at 18f and 24r for 10k miles and they are fine. The new rims have added a lot of material to the spoke bed... so really they should be plenty tough for a 140lb rider... in 18f and 24r.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Difficult to tell on the computer as I guess it's somewhat dependent to how loud you have your speaker level but I would say mine seem quite a bit quieter than the ones on the video.


Unfortunately, I am sure you are correct. I trust feedbacks from r45 owners much more than what I hear on these videos. Too many variables to know exactly how they really sound.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> Here is a video that Fair Wheel Bikes did comparing some of the top hubs... Hub freewheeling noise comparison - YouTube enjoy.
> 
> SS-


The alchemy ORC hub sounded pretty nice IMO. Don't know too much about them though. From that vid, it sounds louder than the CK r45s. Is that a fair statement? Quality of the Alchemy ORC hubs versus other comparable hubs?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> The alchemy ORC hub sounded pretty nice IMO. Don't know too much about them though. From that vid, it sounds louder than the CK r45s. Is that a fair statement? Quality of the Alchemy ORC hubs versus other comparable hubs?


The ORC is a solid hub. It has slightly wider flange spacing than the R45s which will (on paper) make it build bit more laterally rigid wheel, all though this is a difference that I cannot notice while riding. With regards to the sound, it definitely has a bit more of a crisp sound than the Kings which I think is why it seemed so much louder in the FWB video. 
Another perk with the ORC is the company behind them. Sarah and Jeremy are some of the most dedicated people I have ever met. They have bar-none some of the best customer service that I have ever seen from an OEM. You do get pretty good service with KIng too though. 
Either way, I think you would be thoroughly satisfied.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the GREAT feedbacks everyone. The durability and strength of the wheels (Stan's 340) is now somewhat of a concern for me. Although I prefer the wheels to stay under 1400 gms, I don't want to do it at the expense of having easily cracked rims!
> 
> I will definitely look into the Heds C2 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


at 140lbs i don't think you're going to have any problems w/ durability. and seriously...the R45 is really easy to take apart. REALLY easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I think you would be happy with either the Alchemy or R45's they are both great products from great company's. My dad has had his Alchemy's for about 2.5 years with zero issues. My R45's are newer first season on them and still trouble free and I don't expect any troubles. My main reason for going with the CK's over the Alchemy's came down to price and availability, I was working with a strict budget and trying to get the best I could afford. I had actually ordered the White Industry Hubs because of how much cheaper they were compared to either of the CK's or Alchemy's but the next day my wheel builder called me and said he could get me some R45's for about $20 more than the White Ind. hubs, (he knew I really wanted the R45's) so I pulled the trigger on those. Sorry to get a little off topic here.

Back on topic, I don't know who is going to build your wheels, but when my dad had his wheels built it took about 4 months to get the hubs from Alchemy. Granted our wheel builder had never dealt with them before so he didn't have a relationship with them but he was willing to start 1, that didn't work out so my dad had to order the hubs directly through Alchemy. I am not trying to scare you away from Alchemy because from every thing I have heard and read this is not typical. My wheel builder is on a first name basis with Chris King so the service is there, that is also how I was able to get the price I got.

On a side note about the flange spacing which Zen spoke of, which was something I considered because I am 6'2" and 215 lbs and I didn't want to be climbing out of the saddle and have wheel flex. I can tell you with the R45's I am not getting any.

Like I said I think you would be happy with either.

SS-


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone more knowledgeable should be to answer this question:

what's the Max tension you can apply to the CX Ray's?

Stan's Alpha 340's require 125 kgF


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you're listening to the sound of your hub for long enough to care what it sounds like you're not working hard enough. Pedal and don't coast so much including descents and hub noise won't be such an issue. JMHO


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The ORC is a solid hub. It has slightly wider flange spacing than the R45s which will (on paper) make it build bit more laterally rigid wheel, all though this is a difference that I cannot notice while riding. With regards to the sound, it definitely has a bit more of a crisp sound than the Kings which I think is why it seemed so much louder in the FWB video.
> Another perk with the ORC is the company behind them. Sarah and Jeremy are some of the most dedicated people I have ever met. They have bar-none some of the best customer service that I have ever seen from an OEM. You do get pretty good service with KIng too though.
> Either way, I think you would be thoroughly satisfied.


Thank you for the insight. I am glad to hear that you think both would be great choices. I was somewhat set on the r45s, but more than several owners have told me that they were relatively quiet. I realize the "sound" of the hub shouldn't be the main reason for choosing a particular hub, but IMO it does matter somewhat. 



SilverStar07 said:


> I think you would be happy with either the Alchemy or R45's they are both great products from great company's. My dad has had his Alchemy's for about 2.5 years with zero issues. My R45's are newer first season on them and still trouble free and I don't expect any troubles. My main reason for going with the CK's over the Alchemy's came down to price and availability, I was working with a strict budget and trying to get the best I could afford. I had actually ordered the White Industry Hubs because of how much cheaper they were compared to either of the CK's or Alchemy's but the next day my wheel builder called me and said he could get me some R45's for about $20 more than the White Ind. hubs, (he knew I really wanted the R45's) so I pulled the trigger on those. Sorry to get a little off topic here.
> 
> Back on topic, I don't know who is going to build your wheels, but when my dad had his wheels built it took about 4 months to get the hubs from Alchemy. Granted our wheel builder had never dealt with them before so he didn't have a relationship with them but he was willing to start 1, that didn't work out so my dad had to order the hubs directly through Alchemy. I am not trying to scare you away from Alchemy because from every thing I have heard and read this is not typical. My wheel builder is on a first name basis with Chris King so the service is there, that is also how I was able to get the price I got.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the personal insights SS. Like you, I really like the CK r45s, but they may be a little too quiet. The quality of the sound is fantastic though. I relatively new to this area of building up wheels, so the Alchemy hubs were new to me. When I heard the sound bites of the various hubs, I was like....wow, the ORC sounded really nice. But again, wasn't sure of the quality/reputation of the Alchemy. But after doing to reading and hearing feedbacks from members like yourself and Zen Cyclery, Alchemy is apparently a very reputable and proven brand. 

I will call the wheel builder to check on the availability of the Alchemy. Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

svard75 said:


> If you're listening to the sound of your hub for long enough to care what it sounds like you're not working hard enough. Pedal and don't coast so much including descents and hub noise won't be such an issue. JMHO


I've heard this argument many times over....and each time I hear it I agree. You're right and the others are correct also. But even if you are a super cyclist, you're going to be coasting here and there. And I realize the sounds of various hubs are so subjective....some like them very quiet while others like them really loud. Just b/c I like to hear my hub when coasting, doesn't mean I'm not hammering it the rest of the time, or pulling high cadence up a mountain climb. Wanting your hubs to sound a certain way shouldn't equate to you being a slug/slacker, etc. JMHO. 

Anyways, I am hoping we don't get into this debate on this thread. There are many other threads arguing this point. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I did forget to mention that the "Swarm of Angry Bees" (Chris Kings description of their sound) does get a little louder as they get "broken-in" and this does take a few hundred miles.

SS-


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> I did forget to mention that the "Swarm of Angry Bees" (Chris Kings description of their sound) does get a little louder as they get "broken-in" and this does take a few hundred miles.
> 
> SS-


Thanks. Good to know. My Racing Zeros with CULT bearings were the same way. I guess my only real reference point is the sound from my Fulcrum Racing Zeros. I would love to know how the r45s or the ORCs sound in comparison.

Anyone?


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder if that was intentional. Angry bees chasing you=faster cadence


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

svard75 said:


> If you're listening to the sound of your hub for long enough to care what it sounds like you're not working hard enough. Pedal and don't coast so much including descents and hub noise won't be such an issue. JMHO


This is great advice on a solo ride, doesn't work quite as well in a pack. Even if I pedal slowly, I still get Angry Bees noises. I don't mind it though. I think to think of it as my bikes passive aggressive way of telling the folks in front to hurry the **** up.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

bwbishop said:


> This is great advice on a solo ride, doesn't work quite as well in a pack. Even if I pedal slowly, I still get Angry Bees noises. I don't mind it though. I think to think of it as my bikes passive aggressive way of telling the folks in front to hurry the **** up.


Depends on your level and the packs level I guess. On the other hand if you find yourself coasting a lot lead the pack. The deadbeats will drop off


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

svard75 said:


> I wonder if that was intentional. Angry bees chasing you=faster cadence


The next wheelsets... (both the road & mountain bikes) are getting Chris King Classics...

I want people to know I'm coming with the angry bee noise, as the rachets on my Mavics and SRAM X.9 hubs are too quiet....


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> I think you would be happy with either the Alchemy or R45's they are both great products from great company's.
> 
> Back on topic, *I don't know who is going to build your wheels, but when my dad had his wheels built it took about 4 months to get the hubs from Alchemy.* Granted our wheel builder had never dealt with them before so he didn't have a relationship with them but he was willing to start 1, that didn't work out so my dad had to order the hubs directly through Alchemy. I am not trying to scare you away from Alchemy because from every thing I have heard and read this is not typical. My wheel builder is on a first name basis with Chris King so the service is there, that is also how I was able to get the price I got.
> 
> ...


You're right. Called the guys up who will be building up my wheelset, and asked about the Alchemy ORC and ELF. He said they don't have them in stock and would take "awhile" to get them (estimated 3-8 weeks). He hinted that they MAY release a new version in the very near future....but just speculation. 

At this point, I am leaning towards the r45s but may be disappointed with the "quietness" of the hub.  And the hoops would either be the Stan's 400 or the HED Belgium C2s.

And I am assuming there is absolutely no reason for me to upgrade to the ceramic versions of the r45s....right?


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

prabhathm said:


> ...
> * *Bs* very handy to have around the house or in the garage for all tire repairs


Yes we can read between the lines.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> You're right. Called the guys up who will be building up my wheelset, and asked about the Alchemy ORC and ELF. He said they don't have them in stock and would take "awhile" to get them (estimated 3-8 weeks). He hinted that they MAY release a new version in the very near future....but just speculation.
> 
> At this point, I am leaning towards the r45s but may be disappointed with the "quietness" of the hub.  And the hoops would either be the Stan's 400 or the HED Belgium C2s.
> 
> And I am assuming there is absolutely no reason for me to upgrade to the ceramic versions of the r45s....right?


I read in a different thread here someone suggested to remove the grease from the hub prawls and use mobil1 engine oil. I believe it was TomH. Sounds reasonable to increase the noise of the hub. And dont go ceramic. Ask which bearings they use. EZO are very smooth.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Final decision.....I think*

First of all, thank you to ALL who contributed to this thread. I learned a lot of new and interesting facts/opinions about various hoops and hubs. As with most decisions/choices, there are always plus and minuses....give and take, etc. 

In the end, I wanted something under 1400 gms and not sacrifice durability. 

RIms (blk): Velocity A23s
Hubs (Red): Chris King r45s with ceramic bearings (I know, the ceramic "upgrade" is for another thread )
Spokes: Sapim CX-rays 20/24
Nipples: Red alloy 
Skewers: Red Tune DC-14
No decals. 

Weight: approximately 1379 (without skewers). 

So, I didn't get under that 1300 gms that I somewhat set out to do. But in the end, reliability was a big factor for me. The Stan's 340s and 400s may be better built now, but only time will tell. I just didn't have that time. The HED C2s appeared to be great choices too, but pushed the weight easily above 1400 gms. 

The hubs came down to the r45s and the Alchemy ORCs.....but the ORCs were more difficult for the builder to get and I didn't want to wait another 6-8 weeks (minimum). 

Will post pictures once I get them. Thanks again everyone :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

svard75 said:


> I read in a different thread here someone suggested to remove the grease from the hub prawls and use mobil1 engine oil. I believe it was TomH. Sounds reasonable to increase the noise of the hub. And dont go ceramic. Ask which bearings they use. EZO are very smooth.


Wasnt me... Im pretty sure kings run oil from the factory. Its a thicker oil though. 

Engine oil seems to work in all hubs, but it increases your service intervals.. its thin enough to run out faster.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like a great build Cni2i. Let us know how you like the build once you have a chance to ride them!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Sounds like a great build Cni2i. Let us know how you like the build once you have a chance to ride them!


Thank you. And thanks for your inputs in this thread. Much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> First of all, thank you to ALL who contributed to this thread. I learned a lot of new and interesting facts/opinions about various hoops and hubs. As with most decisions/choices, there are always plus and minuses....give and take, etc.
> 
> In the end, I wanted something under 1400 gms and not sacrifice durability.
> 
> ...


those should be pretty sweet, and they should hold up well. definitely post pics when they're done. are you going to put tubeless tires on them or normal clinchers? the 'new' A23 is tubeless compatible and Velocity is making a tape & valve kit for them.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> those should be pretty sweet, and they should hold up well. definitely post pics when they're done. are you going to put tubeless tires on them or normal clinchers? the 'new' A23 is tubeless compatible and Velocity is making a tape & valve kit for them.


For now, I will run them with tubes. I already have the racing zeros that I ride tubeless. I really like the overall ride quality of tubeless tires....maybe b/c I can run them at 95 psi. I generally run the tubed version between 115-120 psi. Over a century ride, my body definitely feels less "fatigued" with the tubeless tires. My only complaint is that they are so damn difficult to change compared to regular clincher tires. Maybe it's just me


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> For now, I will run them with tubes. I already have the racing zeros that I ride tubeless. I really like the overall ride quality of tubeless tires....maybe b/c I can run them at 95 psi. I generally run the tubed version between 115-120 psi. Over a century ride, my body definitely feels less "fatigued" with the tubeless tires. My only complaint is that they are so damn difficult to change compared to regular clincher tires. Maybe it's just me


depending on the rim, they're somewhat harder to mount. i put one on a fulcrum rim yesterday and it was TIGHT. but...you weigh 140 and run 115/120? and 95 w/ tubeless? don't get me started. :mad2:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> depending on the rim, they're somewhat harder to mount. i put one on a fulcrum rim yesterday and it was TIGHT. but...*you weigh 140 and run 115/120? and 95 w/ tubeless? don't get me started*. :mad2:


LOL 

Yeah, the Racing Zeros' rim and tubeless tire combo is a b%*ch to work with. 

Anyways, there was a stretch when I was running 100 psi with the tubed set up and getting frequent flats. Went through the checklist of why I was getting flats, and everything seem to point to pinch flats. Then I starting running higher and higher psi....still got flats, but less often. Based on your comment, I am assuming that was just a coincidence?!?!?

I realize this is a topic for another thread, so please pm your thoughts on psi levels and pinch flats. Would appreciate it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*They arrived!*

Hey guys, the wheels came in this afternoon and I mounted them. Hear are some quick pictures as promised....

Changing to from the tubeless fulcrum racing zeros and fulcrum skewers to the A23s with Tune QR skewers: She now weighs approximately 13.96 lbs:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome build Cni2i. I love the heads out radial lacing up front. It really does add some sort of a simplistic look to the build. 
Any ride report?


----------



## RhinoRuns (May 19, 2012)

That looks freaking awesome! So this was a LBS build vs. online build?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

RhinoRuns said:


> That looks freaking awesome! So this was a LBS build vs. online build?


Thanks RhinoRuns. It wasn't a LBS build. I custom ordered them from a local wheelbuilding shop via their online store. They make it REALLY easy to customize exactly what you want. And for the finer details, I just spoke to the builder to make minor tweaks.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

tednugent said:


> Someone more knowledgeable should be to answer this question:
> 
> what's the Max tension you can apply to the CX Ray's?
> 
> Stan's Alpha 340's require 125 kgF


Are you sure about the 340? I always thought that rim required lower than usual max tension (right around 100kgf). I would call Stans direct and see what they have to say about that. 
In this situation, I can assure you that the spokes are not the limiter, the rims are.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Awesome build Cni2i. I love the heads out radial lacing up front. It really does add some sort of a simplistic look to the build.
> Any ride report?


Thanks ZC. Yeah I really like their understated look. Reminds me of the Dura Ace c24s but with red CK hubs. 

I can't believe I haven't gone the custom route sooner! Will likely sell my other set of pre-built aluminum clinchers and build up another set in the near future! 

I've taken her out for two fairly short rides thus far. One 22 miler with 2180' of climbing and another today with 35 miles and 4160' of climbing. 

When I first received the set and installed them, I was a little disappointed in the way they sounded with no load free spinning (i.e., on a bike stand). The sound was so inconsistent ....somewhat loud then muted then loud again. But after talking with cxwrench (member here) and a bike mechanic, they both assured me that this was due to the hubs being brand new and potentially well oiled/greased. The mechanic also had the r45s and he let me listen to his (also ceramic bearings) and it sounded soooo nice! Much louder and than mine and the sound was consistent throughout. So, that was great to hear. 

More importantly, the ride was very nice. Specifically, I really like the wider profile of these wheels (23). I am still running 700x23 tires but the wider rims make the ride more supple. I am also running them at a lower psi (thanks cxwrench). The wider rims and lower psi make the ride feel....dare to say, tubular-like :yesnod: 

And although they don't weigh much less than my racing zeros, the bike just felt more lively and lighter. I am sure there's some psychological reasoning behind this, but hey, whatever works. Did better on my hilly strava segments compared to previous runs


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Looks great, of course I am a little bias. I was originally going to do the red R45's as well but I was able to get my black ones quite a bit cheaper I am running red nipples and skewers though. I too am running the A23's but with 25c tires and do love the ride. Give the hubs a couple hundred miles to break-in and they should roll even smoother, as well as get louder.

SS-


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks ZC. Yeah I really like their understated look. Reminds me of the Dura Ace c24s but with red CK hubs.
> 
> I can't believe I haven't gone the custom route sooner! Will likely sell my other set of pre-built aluminum clinchers and build up another set in the near future!
> 
> ...


Great to hear Cni2i. I am glad that you took cxwrenchs suggestion of running a bit lower pressure. This really is IMO the biggest advantage of tubeless and surprisingly not many take advantage of it. 
Awesome to hear you like the wheels though. And as SS mentioned, the King should get a little bit louder once it breaks in. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> Looks great, of course I am a little bias. I was originally going to do the red R45's as well but I was able to get my black ones quite a bit cheaper I am running red nipples and skewers though. I too am running the A23's but with 25c tires and do love the ride. Give the hubs a couple hundred miles to break-in and they should roll even smoother, as well as get louder.
> 
> SS-


Thanks! I know you said it was fairly quiet so I was expecting that....but it was even more quiet that I had anticipated for a CK hub. But, as you mentioned, I am already noticing subtle changes in how it sounds only after 55 miles...so I am excited to hear what they sound like after a few hundred miles. Again, not looking for them to sound really loud like the classics. 

Would love to see your wheels with the red-colored spokes. Can you post them?


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks! I know you said it was fairly quiet so I was expecting that....but it was even more quiet that I had anticipated for a CK hub. But, as you mentioned, I am already noticing subtle changes in how it sounds only after 55 miles...so I am excited to hear what they sound like after a few hundred miles. Again, not looking for them to sound really loud like the classics.
> 
> Would love to see your wheels with the red-colored spokes. Can you post them?


I will post a picture but I have black spokes, black hubs, red nipples and skewers. Although red spokes might look pretty good.

Here are some pics. The last 2 are at the wheel builders shop.

SS-


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverStar07 said:


> I will post a picture but I have black spokes, black hubs, red nipples and skewers. Although red spokes might look pretty good.
> 
> Here are some pics. The last 2 are at the wheel builders shop.
> 
> SS-


:thumbsup: Nice. The all black setup with just the red nipple accents is really nice too.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cni2i said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very nice hub ... and loved black spokes on red nipples ...

R45s are quite expensive in the UK and if we order direct from the US, it is cheaper but then there is the import tax  and so ... maybe on a family holiday, I might get them to deliver to a hotel ...

My cheaper version ... 
View attachment 264109


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Hey guys, the wheels came in this afternoon and I mounted them. Hear are some quick pictures as promised....
> 
> Changing to from the tubeless fulcrum racing zeros and fulcrum skewers to the A23s with Tune QR skewers: She now weighs approximately 13.96 lbs:


are the skewers from planet-x ?


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> :thumbsup: Nice. The all black setup with just the red nipple accents is really nice too.


Thanks, I really wanted Red Hubs, (well actually the same color scheme as you) initially and I still love that look. But I think the understated look of all black with red nipples turned out better than I thought. Plus the Black hubs saved me almost $200 :thumbsup:.

SS-


----------

